# Andrew Ashling: Mate (Epic Fantasy - Gay Romance)



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_*Mate*_ is available on Amazon, Kobo, ARe, Barnes&Noble and iTunes​




*The Invisible Hands - Part 4: Mate* is the seventh book of *Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse*.

_Anaxantis, prince of Ximerion._

In the aftermath of the fall of their city, the fortunes of several Naodymans are turned upside down. If the insurrection of Trachia against the Lorsanthian occupation is to succeed, Prince Phrademys needs to be its focal point. However, he first wants to find out what happened to Thenoclon. There is hope he may still be alive, since Commander-General Meri is selling off the entire Naodyman population into slavery.
Antybion has concluded his mission with success, but before he can be offered a new challenge, an unexpected death occurs.
While the Rhonoman general, Hirmon Marradar, confidently continues his march to meet Lorsanthia's largest army yet, Anaxantis seems to tarry and steer his small force away from all possible confrontations with a far stronger enemy. That is, until he explains his plans to his officers.
In the Highlands of Great Renuvia the patience of the hardliners of the Mahpodah is running out. While Lady Brynda tries to play for time, several of the rebel lords entertain their own ambitions. Even some of Ehandar's squires are involved in this dangerous game. But Count Cynbenor will have none of it and he means to force a decision. For the Highlands to be free again, Anaxantis must never return home, in his opinion. If the warlord doesn't fall in battle, he and his brother, must be killed.
Ehandar is unaware of how dangerous the situation has become. He learns that some of his squires are involved, and as a result he is about to sink into a depression. Once again he feels he is at the mercy of circumstances he can't control, and his old demons resurface.

When a mortally wounded squire tells him Anaxantis's life is in danger, he snaps out of his morose mood...


*The Invisible Hands* is the sequel-quadrilogy of *The Invisible Chains* (also here on _Kindleboards_):

The Invisible Chains-Part 1: *Bonds of Hate*
The Invisible Chains-Part 2: *Bonds of Fear*
The Invisible Chains-Part 3: *Bonds of Blood*

The Invisible Hands-Part 1: *Gambit*
The Invisible Hands-Part 2: *Castling*
The Invisible Hands-Part 3: *Pawn Storm*

_Genres:_ Historical Fantasy, Gay Fiction, Gay Romance, Coming of Age, Gay Erotica, M/M-Romance

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now free on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KBoards, and congratulations on the book! 

This is just a friendly reminder that KBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows: (Note that this doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so post this note in every thread.  )

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"I truly loved reading this series, and stayed up two days and nights practically reading from book 1 to 5 the first time I discovered this book and author. I never took a break from reading from book 7, and it's quite a long read."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now free on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"This is the seventh book in the series and does not disappoint. He is one of the few authors that can so sequels well. It is filled with details and references that you would only understand if you have read the previous six books. He writes it as if this is the end of the story but does leave plenty of room for more to come. This series brings to mind the scope of some of the best written series available. One such series, The Wheel Of Time, by Robert Jordan is one that comes to mind. I, for one would not object to his making this series as long as that one"_

More of this review on *Amazon*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now free on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Bravo!!! This is a wonderful 'ending' to a great series written by an exceptional storyteller. The political intrigue, humor, suspense, military machinations, and poignant human tenderness are simply spellbinding."_

More of this review on *Amazon*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now free on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"One of the best authors I've ever read. I eagerly await every installment of this series."_

This review on *Amazon*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"The last line of the book suggests there might be more to come but as the last book of 'The Invisible Hands', it was perfect! This story is not slowing down at all. Most series deteriorate after a few books but this series just keeps going. The complexity of the story is amazing and the subtlety (the moving of pieces on the board) is absolutely brilliant!"_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"This m/m series is one of the best I've read. I enjoyed reading them all immensely.
Ehandar and Anaxantis <3 arrrggg one of the best love stories EVER! >.< the hardship, battles, misunderstandings, nightmares, monsters, backstabbers, everything you could think of, they got through it all and came to truly find one another from within and the the author made them so through his amazing story tale writing. And the ending. Loved it. I truly loved reading this series, and stayed up two days and nights practically reading from book 1 to 5 the first time I discovered this book and author. I never took a break from reading from book 7, and it's quite a long read. That just shows how much I could not part from this book till I got to end because it was soo good and you get practically drawn into it  It seemed like this was the last book of the series, and if it is, I think this was a good end. If not, Im down for MORE ^^ or maybe a new series =D *** "_

This review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"The best review I can give a book is that i closed the cover feeling fulfilled. I closed this cover feeling fulfilled. It would be hard to not enjoy this series."_

This review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"I just loved it, I hope Andrew will write more books to this series."_

This review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"I'm a huge fan of this series, which has just gotten better with every book. It's long, super complex, basically a total geek-out for fantasy fans, Game of Thrones for M/M readers, but unlike its more famous counterpart in Westeros, the world of Anaxantis and Ehandar has never lost my interest over the seven volumes published so far. Andrew Ashling does an especially terrific job with the dynastic/political elements, weaving together a crazily involved plot over four volumes to deliver a series of thrilling and satisfying denouements. Special praise goes to the battle scenes, which are just riveting--Ashling has a real talent for explicating macro-level military strategies and then dramatizing how they succeed or fail, always interspersed with the micro-stories, both tragic and triumphant, of beloved characters and feared enemies, ordinary soldiers and generals alike.

Over all of this the character of Anaxantis looms as the author's surrogate, plotting and predicting, manipulating and adapting--to the point that the story is his at the most concrete level of being put in motion and created by him. It's a fantastic device, one of my favorites, and crucially, Ashling has created a character that is worthy of it. Oddly, I can't say as a reader that I ever identify with Anaxantis--rather like the rest of the novel's main characters I find myself caught up in, even seduced by his brilliance and charisma and overall glamor."_

More of his review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"5 stars!!! My first 5-star rating in 2015! Since I gave exactly 6 books 5 stars in 2014, that is saying something..

The last line of the book suggests there might be more to come but as the last book of 'The Invisible Hands', it was perfect! This story is not slowing down at all. Most series deteriorate after a few books but this series just keeps going. The complexity of the story is amazing and the subtlety (the moving of pieces on the board) is absolutely brilliant!"_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Loved this book, loved both series. Ashling can really spin a tale. I liked the way the ending left a door open for possibly more... "_

This review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_*Brilliant*

"Brilliant author, I can't wait for the next book."_

This review on *Amazon UK*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Mate is the 7th and hopefully not last book in the series of Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse. They are truly amazing. The story(ies) is fantasy but human nature remains real throughout. Anaxantis, a sort of Alexander The Great type, has visions of a better and more peaceful and fair world and he sets out to change-and damn! did he ever. There are some typos but they did not prevent the story from being simply amazing. Andrew Ashling has a gift for writing and I'm glad he shared it with us."_

(Most of the typo's should be gone.)

This review on *All Romance ebooks (ARe)*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"One of THE most underhyped series out there in my opinion. Such a complex and well developed story full of political intrigue, humor, suspense, military machinations.. deserves so much more!
At times the scope of the many people with their own perspectives and motivations, and the twists and turns have reminded me of an M/M Game of Thrones "_

This reading status on *Goodreads - reading status*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Over all of this the character of Anaxantis looms as the author's surrogate, plotting and predicting, manipulating and adapting--to the point that the story is his at the most concrete level of being put in motion and created by him. It's a fantastic device, one of my favorites, and crucially, Ashling has created a character that is worthy of it. Oddly, I can't say as a reader that I ever identify with Anaxantis--rather like the rest of the novel's main characters I find myself caught up in, even seduced by his brilliance and charisma and overall glamor.

I don't mean it as a criticism, more an observation that this volume provided less of a definitive ending than I expected, with several characters' destinies and political crises still up in the air. Hopefully this means that the author is working (expeditiously I pray) on yet more volumes set in this world."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"I truly loved reading this series, and stayed up two days and nights practically reading from book 1 to 5 the first time I discovered this book and author. I never took a break from reading from book 7, and it's quite a long read."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"The last line of the book suggests there might be more to come but as the last book of 'The Invisible Hands', it was perfect! This story is not slowing down at all. Most series deteriorate after a few books but this series just keeps going. The complexity of the story is amazing and the subtlety (the moving of pieces on the board) is absolutely brilliant!"_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"This is the seventh book in the series and does not disappoint. He is one of the few authors that can so sequels well. It is filled with details and references that you would only understand if you have read the previous six books. He writes it as if this is the end of the story but does leave plenty of room for more to come. This series brings to mind the scope of some of the best written series available. One such series, The Wheel Of Time, by Robert Jordan is one that comes to mind. I, for one would not object to his making this series as long as that one"_

More of this review on *Amazon*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now free on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_*Spellbinding and unforgettable! Bravo!!!*

"Bravo!!! This is a wonderful 'ending' to a great series written by an exceptional storyteller. The political intrigue, humor, suspense, military machinations, and poignant human tenderness are simply spellbinding."_

More of this review on *Amazon*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now free on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_*Briliant*

"Brilliant author, I can't wait for the next book."_

More of this review on *Amazon UK*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now free on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"I just loved it, I hope Andrew will write more books to this series."_

This review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now free on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

I started a free online story on my website, in the world of the _*Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse*_ series.

There is a _*General Introduction*_, and *the first installment of Lee-Lack's Gold* has already been published.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_Mate_, the latest volume in my _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is a finalist in the *eFestival of Words 2015*.

Read more on *my blog*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_*Good story.*

"Great book. I like reading a story with gay characters. Good story."_

More of this review on *Amazon*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now free on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"This is the seventh book in the series and does not disappoint. He is one of the few authors that can so sequels well. It is filled with details and references that you would only understand if you have read the previous six books. He writes it as if this is the end of the story but does leave plenty of room for more to come. This series brings to mind the scope of some of the best written series available. One such series, The Wheel Of Time, by Robert Jordan is one that comes to mind. I, for one would not object to his making this series as long as that one"_

More of this review on *Amazon*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_Lee-Lack's Gold_ is a free online story on my website, in the world of the _*Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse*_ series.

There is a _*General Introduction*_ with links to all installments. Five have already been published.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"I truly loved reading this series, and stayed up two days and nights practically reading from book 1 to 5 the first time I discovered this book and author. I never took a break from reading from book 7, and it's quite a long read."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_*Delicious Gathering Up of the Strings of Stories*

"An amazing ending to a great series - The Invisible Hands. I find it hard to believe one person could keep track of all the main characters and bring together so many ends successfully, while still leaving a few hints of where the further events of each might lead. Like 101 puppets on strings overhead his desk that the author picks at and moves, then goes to another string, remembering the new place each "puppet" is left."_

More of this review on *Amazon*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_Lee-Lack's Gold_ is a free online story on my website, in the world of the _*Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse*_ series.

There is a _*General Introduction*_ with links to all installments. Five have already been published.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"The last line of the book suggests there might be more to come but as the last book of 'The Invisible Hands', it was perfect! This story is not slowing down at all. Most series deteriorate after a few books but this series just keeps going. The complexity of the story is amazing and the subtlety (the moving of pieces on the board) is absolutely brilliant!"_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_Lee-Lack's Gold_ is an online story on my website, set in the world of the _*Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse*_ series. It's temporary free to read. Once finished it will be taken down after a few weeks.

It's not necessary to have read the books to be able to follow what is happening, but you might miss some subtle details. This story is set after the battle in Book III and is relates what happens to some side characters...

There is a _*General Introduction*_ with links to all installments. Thirteen have already been published.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_*Spellbinding and unforgettable! Bravo!!!*

"Bravo!!! This is a wonderful 'ending' to a great series written by an exceptional storyteller. The political intrigue, humor, suspense, military machinations, and poignant human tenderness are simply spellbinding."_

More of this review on *Amazon*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_*I love this whole series and couldn't wait for this on*

"I love this whole series and couldn't wait for this one. I wasn't disappointed. My only wish was that I could have sat and read it for longer periods of time. Due to a full schedule I had to read in bits and pieces. I hope to one day read both series again without several days between reading. It's a fabulous story and all of the characters became very real to me."_

More of this review on *Amazon*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"One of the best authors I've ever read. I eagerly await every installment of this series."_

This review on *Amazon*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_Lee-Lack's Gold_ is an online story on my website, set in the world of the _*Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse*_ series. It's temporary free to read. Once finished it will be taken down after a few weeks.

It's not necessary to have read the books to be able to follow what is happening, but you might miss some subtle details. This story is set after the battle in Book III and is relates what happens to some side characters...

There is a _*General Introduction*_ with links to all installments. Thirteen have already been published.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"I truly loved reading this series, and stayed up two days and nights practically reading from book 1 to 5 the first time I discovered this book and author. I never took a break from reading from book 7, and it's quite a long read."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_Lee-Lack's Gold_ is an online story on my website, set in the world of the _*Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse*_ series. It's temporary free to read. Once finished it will be taken down after a few weeks.

It's not necessary to have read the books to be able to follow what is happening, but you might miss some subtle details. This story is set after the battle in Book III and is relates what happens to some side characters...

There is a _*General Introduction*_ with links to all installments. Nineteen have already been published.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_*Delicious Gathering Up of the Strings of Stories*

"An amazing ending to a great series - The Invisible Hands. I find it hard to believe one person could keep track of all the main characters and bring together so many ends successfully, while still leaving a few hints of where the further events of each might lead. Like 101 puppets on strings overhead his desk that the author picks at and moves, then goes to another string, remembering the new place each "puppet" is left."_

More of this review on *Amazon*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"This m/m series is one of the best I've read. I enjoyed reading them all immensely.
Ehandar and Anaxantis <3 arrrggg one of the best love stories EVER! >.< the hardship, battles, misunderstandings, nightmares, monsters, backstabbers, everything you could think of, they got through it all and came to truly find one another from within and the the author made them so through his amazing story tale writing. And the ending. Loved it. I truly loved reading this series, and stayed up two days and nights practically reading from book 1 to 5 the first time I discovered this book and author. I never took a break from reading from book 7, and it's quite a long read. That just shows how much I could not part from this book till I got to end because it was soo good and you get practically drawn into it  It seemed like this was the last book of the series, and if it is, I think this was a good end. If not, Im down for MORE ^^ or maybe a new series =D *** "_

This review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_Lee-Lack's Gold_ is an online story on my website, set in the world of the _*Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse*_ series. It's temporary free to read. Once finished it will be taken down after a few weeks.

It's not necessary to have read the books to be able to follow what is happening, but you might miss some subtle details. This story is set after the battle in Book III and is relates what happens to some side characters...

There is a _*General Introduction*_ with links to all installments. More than twenty -- four complete chapters -- have already been published.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Mate is the 7th and hopefully not last book in the series of Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse. They are truly amazing. The story(ies) is fantasy but human nature remains real throughout. Anaxantis, a sort of Alexander The Great type, has visions of a better and more peaceful and fair world and he sets out to change-and damn! did he ever. There are some typos but they did not prevent the story from being simply amazing. Andrew Ashling has a gift for writing and I'm glad he shared it with us."_

This review on *All Romance ebooks (ARe)*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_*Spellbinding and unforgettable! Bravo!!!*

"Bravo!!! This is a wonderful 'ending' to a great series written by an exceptional storyteller. The political intrigue, humor, suspense, military machinations, and poignant human tenderness are simply spellbinding."_

More of this review on *Amazon*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"I truly loved reading this series, and stayed up two days and nights practically reading from book 1 to 5 the first time I discovered this book and author. I never took a break from reading from book 7, and it's quite a long read."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"The last line of the book suggests there might be more to come but as the last book of 'The Invisible Hands', it was perfect! This story is not slowing down at all. Most series deteriorate after a few books but this series just keeps going. The complexity of the story is amazing and the subtlety (the moving of pieces on the board) is absolutely brilliant!"_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"This is the seventh book in the series and does not disappoint. He is one of the few authors that can so sequels well. It is filled with details and references that you would only understand if you have read the previous six books. He writes it as if this is the end of the story but does leave plenty of room for more to come. This series brings to mind the scope of some of the best written series available. One such series, The Wheel Of Time, by Robert Jordan is one that comes to mind. I, for one would not object to his making this series as long as that one"_

More of this review on *Amazon*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"The best review I can give a book is that I closed the cover feeling fulfilled. I closed this cover feeling fulfilled. It would be hard to not enjoy this series."_

This review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"5 stars!!! My first 5-star rating in 2015! Since I gave exactly 6 books 5 stars in 2014, that is saying something..

The last line of the book suggests there might be more to come but as the last book of 'The Invisible Hands', it was perfect! This story is not slowing down at all. Most series deteriorate after a few books but this series just keeps going. The complexity of the story is amazing and the subtlety (the moving of pieces on the board) is absolutely brilliant!"_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Loved this book, loved both series. Ashling can really spin a tale. I liked the way the ending left a door open for possibly more... "_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"One of THE most underhyped series out there in my opinion. Such a complex and well developed story full of political intrigue, humor, suspense, military machinations.. deserves so much more! At times the scope of the many people with their own perspectives and motivations, and the twists and turns have reminded me of an M/M Game of Thrones "_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_*Delicious Gathering Up of the Strings of Stories*

"An amazing ending to a great series - The Invisible Hands. I find it hard to believe one person could keep track of all the main characters and bring together so many ends successfully, while still leaving a few hints of where the further events of each might lead. Like 101 puppets on strings overhead his desk that the author picks at and moves, then goes to another string, remembering the new place each "puppet" is left."_

More of this review on *Amazon*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Mate is the 7th and hopefully not last book in the series of Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse. They are truly amazing. The story(ies) is fantasy but human nature remains real throughout. Anaxantis, a sort of Alexander The Great type, has visions of a better and more peaceful and fair world and he sets out to change-and damn! did he ever. There are some typos but they did not prevent the story from being simply amazing. Andrew Ashling has a gift for writing and I'm glad he shared it with us."_

This review on *All Romance ebooks (ARe)*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"This is the seventh book in the series and does not disappoint. He is one of the few authors that can so sequels well. It is filled with details and references that you would only understand if you have read the previous six books. He writes it as if this is the end of the story but does leave plenty of room for more to come. This series brings to mind the scope of some of the best written series available. One such series, The Wheel Of Time, by Robert Jordan is one that comes to mind. I, for one would not object to his making this series as long as that one"_

More of this review on *Amazon*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"I truly loved reading this series, and stayed up two days and nights practically reading from book 1 to 5 the first time I discovered this book and author. I never took a break from reading from book 7, and it's quite a long read."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_*Delicious Gathering Up of the Strings of Stories*

"An amazing ending to a great series - The Invisible Hands. I find it hard to believe one person could keep track of all the main characters and bring together so many ends successfully, while still leaving a few hints of where the further events of each might lead. Like 101 puppets on strings overhead his desk that the author picks at and moves, then goes to another string, remembering the new place each "puppet" is left."_

More of this review on *Amazon*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"This is the seventh book in the series and does not disappoint. He is one of the few authors that can so sequels well. It is filled with details and references that you would only understand if you have read the previous six books. He writes it as if this is the end of the story but does leave plenty of room for more to come. This series brings to mind the scope of some of the best written series available. One such series, The Wheel Of Time, by Robert Jordan is one that comes to mind. I, for one would not object to his making this series as long as that one"_

More of this review on *Amazon*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"5 stars!!! My first 5-star rating in 2015! Since I gave exactly 6 books 5 stars in 2014, that is saying something..

The last line of the book suggests there might be more to come but as the last book of 'The Invisible Hands', it was perfect! This story is not slowing down at all. Most series deteriorate after a few books but this series just keeps going. The complexity of the story is amazing and the subtlety (the moving of pieces on the board) is absolutely brilliant!"_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Mate is the 7th and hopefully not last book in the series of Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse. They are truly amazing. The story(ies) is fantasy but human nature remains real throughout. Anaxantis, a sort of Alexander The Great type, has visions of a better and more peaceful and fair world and he sets out to change-and damn! did he ever. There are some typos but they did not prevent the story from being simply amazing. Andrew Ashling has a gift for writing and I'm glad he shared it with us."_

This review on *All Romance ebooks (ARe)*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

[size=8pt]If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases*


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Bravo!!! This is a wonderful 'ending' to a great series written by an exceptional storyteller. The political intrigue, humor, suspense, military machinations, and poignant human tenderness are simply spellbinding."_

More of this review on *Amazon*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now free on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Mate is the 7th and hopefully not last book in the series of Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse. They are truly amazing. The story(ies) is fantasy but human nature remains real throughout. Anaxantis, a sort of Alexander The Great type, has visions of a better and more peaceful and fair world and he sets out to change-and damn! did he ever. There are some typos but they did not prevent the story from being simply amazing. Andrew Ashling has a gift for writing and I'm glad he shared it with us."_

This review on *All Romance ebooks (ARe)*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"I truly loved reading this series, and stayed up two days and nights practically reading from book 1 to 5 the first time I discovered this book and author. I never took a break from reading from book 7, and it's quite a long read."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_*Delicious Gathering Up of the Strings of Stories*

"An amazing ending to a great series - The Invisible Hands. I find it hard to believe one person could keep track of all the main characters and bring together so many ends successfully, while still leaving a few hints of where the further events of each might lead. Like 101 puppets on strings overhead his desk that the author picks at and moves, then goes to another string, remembering the new place each "puppet" is left."_

More of this review on *Amazon*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_* I love this whole series and couldn't wait for this one*

"I love this whole series and couldn't wait for this one. I wasn't disappointed. My only wish was that I could have sat and read it for longer periods of time. Due to a full schedule I had to read in bits and pieces. I hope to one day read both series again without several days between reading. It's a fabulous story and all of the characters became very real to me."_

More of this review on *Amazon*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_*Great Epic Tale!!*

"This is the conclusion of an awesome 7 book Epic tale. I thoroughly enjoyed it. It is not for the faint of heart! I highly recommend reading the entire 7 book series. I am hopeful that there will be more as I can't get enough of Anaxantis's world."_

More of this review on *Amazon*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"I truly loved reading this series, and stayed up two days and nights practically reading from book 1 to 5 the first time I discovered this book and author. I never took a break from reading from book 7, and it's quite a long read."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"5 stars!!! My first 5-star rating in 2015! Since I gave exactly 6 books 5 stars in 2014, that is saying something..

The last line of the book suggests there might be more to come but as the last book of 'The Invisible Hands', it was perfect! This story is not slowing down at all. Most series deteriorate after a few books but this series just keeps going. The complexity of the story is amazing and the subtlety (the moving of pieces on the board) is absolutely brilliant!"_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_*Good story.*

"Great book. I like reading a story with gay characters. Good story."_

More of this review on *Amazon*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now free on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"This is the seventh book in the series and does not disappoint. He is one of the few authors that can so sequels well. It is filled with details and references that you would only understand if you have read the previous six books. He writes it as if this is the end of the story but does leave plenty of room for more to come. This series brings to mind the scope of some of the best written series available. One such series, The Wheel Of Time, by Robert Jordan is one that comes to mind. I, for one would not object to his making this series as long as that one"_

More of this review on *Amazon*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now free on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"One of THE most underhyped series out there in my opinion. Such a complex and well developed story full of political intrigue, humor, suspense, military machinations.. deserves so much more! At times the scope of the many people with their own perspectives and motivations, and the twists and turns have reminded me of an M/M Game of Thrones "_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"The last line of the book suggests there might be more to come but as the last book of 'The Invisible Hands', it was perfect! This story is not slowing down at all. Most series deteriorate after a few books but this series just keeps going. The complexity of the story is amazing and the subtlety (the moving of pieces on the board) is absolutely brilliant!"_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"This is the seventh book in the series and does not disappoint. He is one of the few authors that can so sequels well. It is filled with details and references that you would only understand if you have read the previous six books. He writes it as if this is the end of the story but does leave plenty of room for more to come. This series brings to mind the scope of some of the best written series available. One such series, The Wheel Of Time, by Robert Jordan is one that comes to mind. I, for one would not object to his making this series as long as that one"_

More of this review on *Amazon*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"I truly loved reading this series, and stayed up two days and nights practically reading from book 1 to 5 the first time I discovered this book and author. I never took a break from reading from book 7, and it's quite a long read."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_* Great Epic Tale!!*

"This is the conclusion of an awesome 7 book Epic tale. I thoroughly enjoyed it. It is not for the faint of heart! I highly recommend reading the entire 7 book series. I am hopeful that there will be more as I can't get enough of Anaxantis's world."_

This review on *Amazon*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now free on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_*Good story.*

"Great book. I like reading a story with gay characters. Good story."_

More of this review on *Amazon*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now free on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"I'm a huge fan of this series, which has just gotten better with every book. It's long, super complex, basically a total geek-out for fantasy fans, Game of Thrones for M/M readers, but unlike its more famous counterpart in Westeros, the world of Anaxantis and Ehandar has never lost my interest over the seven volumes published so far. Andrew Ashling does an especially terrific job with the dynastic/political elements, weaving together a crazily involved plot over four volumes to deliver a series of thrilling and satisfying denouements. Special praise goes to the battle scenes, which are just riveting--Ashling has a real talent for explicating macro-level military strategies and then dramatizing how they succeed or fail, always interspersed with the micro-stories, both tragic and triumphant, of beloved characters and feared enemies, ordinary soldiers and generals alike."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now free on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"The last line of the book suggests there might be more to come but as the last book of 'The Invisible Hands', it was perfect! This story is not slowing down at all. Most series deteriorate after a few books but this series just keeps going. The complexity of the story is amazing and the subtlety (the moving of pieces on the board) is absolutely brilliant!"_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_*Great Epic Tale!!*

"This is the conclusion of an awesome 7 book Epic tale. I thoroughly enjoyed it. It is not for the faint of heart! I highly recommend reading the entire 7 book series. I am hopeful that there will be more as I can't get enough of Anaxantis's world."_

More of this review on *Amazon*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_* I love this whole series and couldn't wait for this one*

"I love this whole series and couldn't wait for this one. I wasn't disappointed. My only wish was that I could have sat and read it for longer periods of time. Due to a full schedule I had to read in bits and pieces. I hope to one day read both series again without several days between reading. It's a fabulous story and all of the characters became very real to me."_

More of this review on *Amazon*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_*Delicious Gathering Up of the Strings of Stories*

"An amazing ending to a great series - The Invisible Hands. I find it hard to believe one person could keep track of all the main characters and bring together so many ends successfully, while still leaving a few hints of where the further events of each might lead. Like 101 puppets on strings overhead his desk that the author picks at and moves, then goes to another string, remembering the new place each "puppet" is left."_

More of this review on *Amazon*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Mate is the 7th and hopefully not last book in the series of Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse. They are truly amazing. The story(ies) is fantasy but human nature remains real throughout. Anaxantis, a sort of Alexander The Great type, has visions of a better and more peaceful and fair world and he sets out to change-and damn! did he ever. There are some typos but they did not prevent the story from being simply amazing. Andrew Ashling has a gift for writing and I'm glad he shared it with us."_

From a review on the now defunct All Romance ebooks (ARe) site.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"One of THE most underhyped series out there in my opinion. Such a complex and well developed story full of political intrigue, humor, suspense, military machinations.. deserves so much more! At times the scope of the many people with their own perspectives and motivations, and the twists and turns have reminded me of an M/M Game of Thrones "_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"This is the seventh book in the series and does not disappoint. He is one of the few authors that can so sequels well. It is filled with details and references that you would only understand if you have read the previous six books. He writes it as if this is the end of the story but does leave plenty of room for more to come. This series brings to mind the scope of some of the best written series available. One such series, The Wheel Of Time, by Robert Jordan is one that comes to mind. I, for one would not object to his making this series as long as that one"_

More of this review on *Amazon*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Truely a magnificent book and series of books. I have enjoyed them all though at times there where story lines I did not like. There are so many lovely MM. Couples here they could each have their own set of books, perhaps in some distant time they will."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_*Spellbinding and unforgettable! Bravo!!!*

"Bravo!!! This is a wonderful 'ending' to a great series written by an exceptional storyteller. The political intrigue, humor, suspense, military machinations, and poignant human tenderness are simply spellbinding."_

More of this review on *Amazon*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"The last line of the book suggests there might be more to come but as the last book of 'The Invisible Hands', it was perfect! This story is not slowing down at all. Most series deteriorate after a few books but this series just keeps going. The complexity of the story is amazing and the subtlety (the moving of pieces on the board) is absolutely brilliant!"_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"I read Pawn Storm in January and then I opened Mate in my reader and noticed it had some 550 pages (according to my reader) and I was like there is no way in hell that the author will be able to give this book a good ending with the innumerable loose ends some of which were created in the previous books itself. It felt like the loose ends from six books had accumulated into a crushing pile which would bury any hope for a decent end to this series. So I didn't read this book but now almost 4 months later the story that I had left incomplete started nagging me and I felt I had removed myself away from the series enough to not be horribly disappointed if it all went to hell.

But the author came through and I must commend him on the ending of this saga, even if the ending is more open ended than I would be comfortable with personally but I am a 100% convinced that it was the perfect ending for Anaxantis.

What I loved was that the ending gave us enough time to reconcile with the end and we got lots of Ehandar and Anaxantis. So that was good.

Overall this book was a hit and I am very sure that this book would have been better if I had read it right after Pawn Storm."_

More of this long review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"5 stars!!! My first 5-star rating in 2015! Since I gave exactly 6 books 5 stars in 2014, that is saying something..

The last line of the book suggests there might be more to come but as the last book of 'The Invisible Hands', it was perfect! This story is not slowing down at all. Most series deteriorate after a few books but this series just keeps going. The complexity of the story is amazing and the subtlety (the moving of pieces on the board) is absolutely brilliant!"_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"I really loved this last book of the Invisible Hands series. It kept my interest from the very first page until the end. The series of 7 books as a whole was excellent. Actually ended up being much,much better than I originally expected. I love all of the various plot lines and how each of them were resolved."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_*Great Epic Tale!!*

"This is the conclusion of an awesome 7 book Epic tale. I thoroughly enjoyed it. It is not for the faint of heart! I highly recommend reading the entire 7 book series. I am hopeful that there will be more as I can't get enough of Anaxantis's world."_

More of this review on *Amazon*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"I'm a huge fan of this series, which has just gotten better with every book. It's long, super complex, basically a total geek-out for fantasy fans, Game of Thrones for M/M readers, but unlike its more famous counterpart in Westeros, the world of Anaxantis and Ehandar has never lost my interest over the seven volumes published so far. Andrew Ashling does an especially terrific job with the dynastic/political elements, weaving together a crazily involved plot over four volumes to deliver a series of thrilling and satisfying denouements. Special praise goes to the battle scenes, which are just riveting--Ashling has a real talent for explicating macro-level military strategies and then dramatizing how they succeed or fail, always interspersed with the micro-stories, both tragic and triumphant, of beloved characters and feared enemies, ordinary soldiers and generals alike."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now free on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"One of THE most underhyped series out there in my opinion. Such a complex and well developed story full of political intrigue, humor, suspense, military machinations.. deserves so much more! At times the scope of the many people with their own perspectives and motivations, and the twists and turns have reminded me of an M/M Game of Thrones "_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_*Good story.*

"Great book. I like reading a story with gay characters. Good story."_

More of this review on *Amazon*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now free on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_*Great Epic Tale!!*

"This is the conclusion of an awesome 7 book Epic tale. I thoroughly enjoyed it. It is not for the faint of heart! I highly recommend reading the entire 7 book series. I am hopeful that there will be more as I can't get enough of Anaxantis's world."_

More of this review on *Amazon*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Mate is the 7th and hopefully not last book in the series of Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse. They are truly amazing. The story(ies) is fantasy but human nature remains real throughout. Anaxantis, a sort of Alexander The Great type, has visions of a better and more peaceful and fair world and he sets out to change-and damn! did he ever. There are some typos but they did not prevent the story from being simply amazing. Andrew Ashling has a gift for writing and I'm glad he shared it with us."_

From a review on the now defunct All Romance ebooks (ARe) site.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *Tolino: Thalia.de* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_*Delicious Gathering Up of the Strings of Stories*

"An amazing ending to a great series - The Invisible Hands. I find it hard to believe one person could keep track of all the main characters and bring together so many ends successfully, while still leaving a few hints of where the further events of each might lead. Like 101 puppets on strings overhead his desk that the author picks at and moves, then goes to another string, remembering the new place each "puppet" is left."_

More of this review on *Amazon*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *Tolino: Thalia.de* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"I truly loved reading this series, and stayed up two days and nights practically reading from book 1 to 5 the first time I discovered this book and author. I never took a break from reading from book 7, and it's quite a long read."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *Tolino: Thalia.de* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"5 stars!!! My first 5-star rating in 2015! Since I gave exactly 6 books 5 stars in 2014, that is saying something..

The last line of the book suggests there might be more to come but as the last book of 'The Invisible Hands', it was perfect! This story is not slowing down at all. Most series deteriorate after a few books but this series just keeps going. The complexity of the story is amazing and the subtlety (the moving of pieces on the board) is absolutely brilliant!"_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *Tolino: Thalia.de* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Bravo!!! This is a wonderful 'ending' to a great series written by an exceptional storyteller. The political intrigue, humor, suspense, military machinations, and poignant human tenderness are simply spellbinding."_

More of this review on *Amazon*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *Tolino: Thalia.de* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_*Spellbinding and unforgettable! Bravo!!!*

"Bravo!!! This is a wonderful 'ending' to a great series written by an exceptional storyteller. The political intrigue, humor, suspense, military machinations, and poignant human tenderness are simply spellbinding."_

More of this review on *Amazon*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *Tolino: Thalia.de* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"This is the seventh book in the series and does not disappoint. He is one of the few authors that can so sequels well. It is filled with details and references that you would only understand if you have read the previous six books. He writes it as if this is the end of the story but does leave plenty of room for more to come. This series brings to mind the scope of some of the best written series available. One such series, The Wheel Of Time, by Robert Jordan is one that comes to mind. I, for one would not object to his making this series as long as that one"_

More of this review on *Amazon*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *Tolino: Thalia.de* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"An amazing ending to a great series - The Invisible Hands. I find it hard to believe one person could keep track of all the main characters and bring together so many ends successfully, while still leaving a few hints of where the further events of each might lead. Like 101 puppets on strings overhead his desk that the author picks at and moves, then goes to another string, remembering the new place each "puppet" is left."_

More of this review on *Amazon*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *Tolino: Thalia.de* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"I truly loved reading this series, and stayed up two days and nights practically reading from book 1 to 5 the first time I discovered this book and author. I never took a break from reading from book 7, and it's quite a long read."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *Tolino: Thalia.de* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_*Delicious Gathering Up of the Strings of Stories*

"An amazing ending to a great series - The Invisible Hands. I find it hard to believe one person could keep track of all the main characters and bring together so many ends successfully, while still leaving a few hints of where the further events of each might lead. Like 101 puppets on strings overhead his desk that the author picks at and moves, then goes to another string, remembering the new place each "puppet" is left."_

More of this review on *Amazon*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *Tolino: Thalia.de* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"The last line of the book suggests there might be more to come but as the last book of 'The Invisible Hands', it was perfect! This story is not slowing down at all. Most series deteriorate after a few books but this series just keeps going. The complexity of the story is amazing and the subtlety (the moving of pieces on the board) is absolutely brilliant!"_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *Tolino: Thalia.de* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_*Spellbinding and unforgettable! Bravo!!!*

"Bravo!!! This is a wonderful 'ending' to a great series written by an exceptional storyteller. The political intrigue, humor, suspense, military machinations, and poignant human tenderness are simply spellbinding."_

More of this review on *Amazon*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *Tolino: Thalia.de* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_*I love this whole series and couldn't wait for this on*

"I love this whole series and couldn't wait for this one. I wasn't disappointed. My only wish was that I could have sat and read it for longer periods of time. Due to a full schedule I had to read in bits and pieces. I hope to one day read both series again without several days between reading. It's a fabulous story and all of the characters became very real to me."_

More of this review on *Amazon*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *Tolino: Thalia.de* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"One of the best authors I've ever read. I eagerly await every installment of this series."_

This review on *Amazon*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *Tolino: Thalia.de* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"I truly loved reading this series, and stayed up two days and nights practically reading from book 1 to 5 the first time I discovered this book and author. I never took a break from reading from book 7, and it's quite a long read."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *Tolino: Thalia.de* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_*Delicious Gathering Up of the Strings of Stories*

"An amazing ending to a great series - The Invisible Hands. I find it hard to believe one person could keep track of all the main characters and bring together so many ends successfully, while still leaving a few hints of where the further events of each might lead. Like 101 puppets on strings overhead his desk that the author picks at and moves, then goes to another string, remembering the new place each "puppet" is left."_

More of this review on *Amazon*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *Tolino: Thalia.de* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"The last line of the book suggests there might be more to come but as the last book of 'The Invisible Hands', it was perfect! This story is not slowing down at all. Most series deteriorate after a few books but this series just keeps going. The complexity of the story is amazing and the subtlety (the moving of pieces on the board) is absolutely brilliant!"_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *Tolino: Thalia.de* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"This is the seventh book in the series and does not disappoint. He is one of the few authors that can so sequels well. It is filled with details and references that you would only understand if you have read the previous six books. He writes it as if this is the end of the story but does leave plenty of room for more to come. This series brings to mind the scope of some of the best written series available. One such series, The Wheel Of Time, by Robert Jordan is one that comes to mind. I, for one would not object to his making this series as long as that one"_

More of this review on *Amazon*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *Tolino: Thalia.de* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"An amazing ending to a great series - The Invisible Hands. I find it hard to believe one person could keep track of all the main characters and bring together so many ends successfully, while still leaving a few hints of where the further events of each might lead. Like 101 puppets on strings overhead his desk that the author picks at and moves, then goes to another string, remembering the new place each "puppet" is left."_

More of this review on *Amazon*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *Tolino: Thalia.de* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------

